# Advanced Muscle Science 4-AD RD



## Nancyflorida (Jun 17, 2011)

Has anyone tried the new rapid dissolve oral tab delivery from Advanced Muscle Science 4-AD RD
4-Androstene-3b-ol, 17-one Hydroxypropyl-beta-cyclodextrin.

Does it work, and side effects


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2011)

Nancyflorida said:


> Has anyone tried the new rapid dissolve oral tab delivery from Advanced Muscle Science 4-AD RD
> 4-Androstene-3b-ol, 17-one Hydroxypropyl-beta-cyclodextrin.
> 
> Does it work, and side effects



Don't confuse this with the original 4-AD that was banned years ago, this is 4-DHEA, I have never used it and have no idea if it works well. As a female beware that 4-DHEA can aromatize into estrogen.

A much better product for a female once we have it in stock is Deca-drol Max: IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: Deca-drol Max


----------



## gamma (Oct 20, 2011)

never tried 4-ad but i did try the 1-ad from AMS , worked ok i would say 6 out 10


----------

